# 1967 LeMans Sport Coupe



## Chewy335 (Apr 10, 2017)

This is a car I first saw when I was about 13 or 14, It was in an old wood floor skating rink being stored(my dad showed it to me). My dad had bought his first car when he was 12 so I was ready to dive in. Well some 21 years later and longing for this car and my dad asking the owner to sell it at least once a year for 20 years, the guy sees my dad at work and asks "Are you ready to buy that car?". Dad being the guy that he is said how much, the man tells him $1000, immediately dad starts pulling 
$100 bills out of his wallet. So car that we thought we would never own is now ours well his (three small kids at home and a jeep habit I have no extra money to spend on a project car), he said i would have to inherit it. 

We are just getting it home and can't wait to get started.

326 w/ 4 brl carb and automatic, it is an a/c car.

Interior is pretty rough. Previous owner did have enough sense to pull carpet out so floor pans didn't rust.

Will post more as we dive in. 

look forward to hearing from Y'all

Few pics included below


----------



## Chewy335 (Apr 10, 2017)

Couple clean pics.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Only because of the rough interior,.........I'll give you $1500 for the car and you can make a quick $500! :yesnod:

What a deal! :thumbsup:


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Wow it's rare to find a decent driver for that price. NICE SCORE!
Looks like a fairly solid base , Interior is the easy part.
Best of luck with her.
Cheers


----------



## Chewy335 (Apr 10, 2017)

PontiacJim said:


> Only because of the rough interior,.........I'll give you $1500 for the car and you can make a quick $500! :yesnod:
> 
> What a deal! :thumbsup:




Yeah you are not the only one to offer a quick profit!! :smile3:


----------

